# Sound dampening



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

I know that this is not really a good question for this part of the forum, but I figured I might get an intelligent answer anyway.

Our local American Legion is a furnished room 20' by 40', with 10' drywalled ceilings. It has terrible echo issues. If you get several people in there, you have a hard time hearing the person next to you.
We are trying to decide how to get rid of this problem. One company is available to come in and glue tiles to the ceiling and upper corners of the walls to help knock down the echo.

My question is how effective these accoustic tiles are? Are they worth the money or are they just like "the Emperor's New Clothes"?

thanks,
Rick


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

They can be very effective. the tiles have an acoustical rating for how much they dampen sound- make sure they are going to use a tile that has a higher value. There are a bunch of other ways to dampen sound besides this, and you might consider doing some research before trying one simple fix. (the shape of the room, furniture, flooring, all can be selected for help in attenuating echo)


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

If you want to save some money, why don't you guys do it yourself? Try glueing 2x4 ceiling tiles to the walls a few at a time to see if it gets better. You could actually tack into place for less permanent install. You can make them decorative and if it suits you, place a frame around them and it will look good. I've seen it done.


----------



## dynamicavp (Feb 8, 2010)

Hang curtains or any ornamental fabric (soft and big), that too will help out a lot, to save money. Is there carpet in the room? If not installing carpet will help as well especially if you get rid a whole hard surface area such as the floor. Otherwise I agree with wildleg, having acoustical sound dampening tiles will help greatly. Hope this helps.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Okay, subelect,what did you guys do? Isn't there a followup?


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

No, we have not done anything yet.
I am about half the age of the other American Legion members, so I am the guy who will probably be doing the work. And, at 42, you sure wish that we had some younger vets helping out.
I just have not had time to look into it and try applying some of the tiles to see if it helps.
I promise to let you know how it turns out when I get the chance to attach some tiles.
Rick


----------

